# Rate my new sig and avatar.



## ShakeBunny (Jan 4, 2009)

So, what do you think? I had to make a new sig, because my old one got removed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like these a lot better than the ones I had before. They match my name better.

So on a scale of 1 to 10, how would you rate my new look?



Be gentle.


----------



## strata8 (Jan 4, 2009)

Err....

Is it possible to rate an empty space? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh, wait


----------



## alex (Jan 4, 2009)

Heh, matches you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I give it a 8.6666666666666666, The sig is good but the ava could look a bit better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's fine how it is.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks alex. I really like your sig, too. Really cool.


----------



## Gian (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually,
In my opinion, design-wise the avatar is better than the sig.
It's simple, even though it's just a penguin silhouette.

The signature, though, is full of empty space.
And full of scanlines.

Avatar - 8/10.
Signature - 6/10.


----------



## damole (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Gian. The avatar is better in my opinion because it is simple and artsy in a good way. The signature is also simple, but in a bad way. I feel that there is too much empty space. I also don't like the font, but that's just an opinion.

Avatar- 8.5/10
Signature- 6/10

Anyways, keep up the work.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2009)

on a scale of 1 to 10 its pretty cool.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 10, 2009)

My only real criticism is that the text is too close together and makes it slightly unreadable. Apart from that, not bad at all.


----------



## Lorenc (Jan 21, 2009)

thats simple no jokes


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

Avatar - 7/10
Signature - 7/10


----------

